# Pink tipped Rose



## BlueMeanieTSi

Was part of a bouquet I got my girl for her birthday today:


----------



## FireDiva

Stunning shot...makes me feel as though I can touch it.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> Was part of a bouquet I got my girl for her birthday today:


lovely


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi

Thank you, was starting to think it wasn't all that great with no comments after a week


----------



## john5189

got a nice feel about it


----------

